# North Jersey



## Curse_of_dragon (Jul 9, 2002)

Are they any players looking for a group or group looking for players in North NJ(mainly Middlesex, Woodbridge, and near those places)?


----------



## njrpg (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi,  I have a D&D 3E campaign in this area and have room for 1 more player.  Send me an email to njrpg@hotmail.com

Check my campaign website at:

http://www.thenorthernways.com/


----------

